#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Chinas Bullet Train targets 2298 Km In 8 Hours Flat

## Engineering_Updates

Over the past few years, the Chinese engineers have been incredibly busy working on mega-engineering project  laying worlds largest high speed railway track. The work began in 2007 and became the worlds largest with 8,358 km by 2010; but the goal is to double that length to 16,000 km by 2020. China has unveiled worlds longest rail route meant for the bullet train, 2298 km long, extending from  Beijing to Guangzhou. Traveling at a speed of 300 kmph, the train will take about 35 stops in between and is expected to shrink the commute time from 22 hours to just about 8 hours.

The project was criticised after the July 2011 bullet train accident; but the officials say that extreme care has been taken to make sure that the incidents wont repeat. Sufficient inspection mechanisms and emergency response systems have been implemented in case something needs to be addressed immediately.

                                                                  Source: Economic Times India





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineering Project: Magnetic levitation train (create your own bullet!) flat belt transmission Learn AJAX in 2 hours Please post Theory of Automata ebook FLAT 8 th sem CSE Please Help me!! Thanks Teach yourself php mysql in the 24 hours

----------

